# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Yuboto - Η ά-τιμη τακτική της Viva βρήκε διάδοχο με αύξηση 200%

## The King

Η Viva πριν 2 χρόνια άφησε εκατοντάδες επαγγελματίες στην κυριολεξία σύξυλους όταν σχεδόν εν μια νυχτί προχώρησε σε αύξηση 200% και μετά 400% στην ετήσια συνδρομή διατήρησης VoIP αριθμού, από 24€ σε 108€.

Πολλοί βρήκαμε καταφύγιο στη Yuboto μεταφέροντας τους εταιρικούς μας αριθμούς όπου είχε ετήσιο πάγιο 12,60€. 

Σήμερα όμως αηδιασμένος διάβασα τυχαία την εξής ανακοίνωση (αφού δεν ειδοποιήσαν μέσω emails) στο http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/voip-pricelist:




> *Νέα Τιμολογιακή Πολιτική (αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία της αριθμοδότησης).*
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι από *1/7/2018*, η εταιρεία μας θα προβεί σε αναθεώρηση των τιμών που αφορούν στην υπηρεσία της αριθμοδότησης. 
> Συγκεκριμένα, η τιμή της παροχής Τηλεφωνικού Αριθμού Ελλάδας *από 12,60€ / ανά έτος διαμορφώνεται στα 36,00€* / ανά έτος συμπεριλαμβανομένων του ΦΠΑ 24% και του Τέλους Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016. 
> 
> 
> Ακολούθως, η αναθεώρηση αυτή επηρεάζει όλα τα Πακέτα Σύνδεσης που περιλαμβάνουν Τηλεφωνικές Συνδέσεις, ενώ δεν επηρεάζει τις χρεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει καμία μεταβολή.


Ήτοι αύξηση *200%

*Πλέον πρέπει κανένας επαγγελματίας ή ιδιώτης να μην ξαναεμπιστευτεί Ελληνική εταιρεία παροχής VoIP αριθμών αφού φαίνεται πως η συγκεκριμένη στρατηγική αποτελεί πάγια τακτική τους.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο λόγος, εάν αφού κερδίζουν την εμπιστοσύνη μας μετά αποφασίζουν ότι θέλουν να μας διώξουν γιατί δεν τραβάει άλλο. Αν μη τι άλλο είναι άτιμο και σαφώς στη χώρα μας τόσο ο ΕΕΕΤ όσο η Γενική Γραμματεία Εμπορίου & Προστασίας Καταναλωτή είναι ανύπαρκτη και δεν επιβάλλονται δεσμευτικές ανώτατες τιμές στους παρόχους. 

Παρόλα αυτά από περιέργεια θα στείλω μια αναφορά/ερώτημα να δω πως θα το αιτιολογήσουν καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι τους το επιτρέπουν.


*Το highlight είναι πως η Yuboto προ GDPR μας βομβάρδιζε  με άσχετες ενημερώσεις σχετικά με τα παγκόσμια βραβεία της κάθε 3 και λίγο, παρόλα αυτά δε λάβαμε ενημέρωση μέσω Email για τις παραπάνω αυξήσεις, προφανώς κρυφτήκαν πίσω από το GDPR για να αιτιολογήσουν τη μη αποστολή emails για κάτι τόσο σημαντικό όπως η αύξηση του 200% σε λίγες ημέρες.*

----------


## jkoukos

285% αύξηση και τα λέμε εδώ.

----------


## vanels

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι, αφού πήγα να ανανεώσω τους 2 αριθμούς μου και μένω άναυδος... 72€ για έναν χρόνο αντί 25€!!!
Καλά πιστεύουν ότι θα κερδίσουν τον πελάτη τους;

----------

